# butcher block table w/ wine rack



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Same as last one, all walnut, even the wine rack. Top is 3 1/4" and 42" x 22" and 36" tall. Short sides are mortise and tennon, copper towel rack is inset 1" on both sides, legs are inset 1/2" into top, shelf is glued and nailed w/ copper nails, wine rack is glued and screwed on top of all joints being inset into it's cross. Top is finished w/ salad bowl finish and the rest is poly/oil mix. One of these days I'm going to make myself one of these.
later, biggreen


----------



## Ahill (Aug 3, 2007)

Thats nice.. what do you sell those for ?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful work..as always, Steve..That walnut makes a classy looking piece or furniture....Almost makes me wish I could still 'drink'..hwell:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Very cool!


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Looks good,do the bottle supports flex any with the weight of the bottle?

dick


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Gorgeous work BG.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

That wine rack is an improved version on one in my bar. Mine flexes but has held bottles for over two years now. The one your asking about is extremely rigid. I carried it around by one piece on the top row. It's not going anywhere. 

Prices, send me a PM if interested. 
later, biggreen


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Another beautiful table BG!


----------



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

*A+*

nice work!


----------

